# HauntAudio.com



## dyceskynes (Sep 5, 2007)

I was in Virgil's Haunt 101 class at MHC and it was extremely helpful.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

I was in his class at MHC of 08 and it was very good. The man teaches music for a living. He has a heart of gold and loves to help people. When people buy his music and want to use it legally for a haunt or video, most often he just asks that you ask permission. I have known him for several years and I learn from him every time I talk to him. Plus he creates some great music and sound effects. He is on facebook if anyone ever wants to drop him a message. 
Log In | Facebook


----------

